# Satori



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2012)

Satori at harvest:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

real nice *Rose*:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice Rosebud.  Enjoy!  I am down to the very last of mine and don't have anything coming up for a bit.  I will enjoy yours vicariously through you.


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice looking lady Rose....enjoy.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 9, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful!





> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.


I can't pass out anymore to anyone


----------



## resin-reaper (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok i'm bored so i'll type some questions for you.

What is the lineage of Satori? How long did it take? What's it smell like? Is it a high or stone?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2012)

Mandala's Satori.

Up high

from clone 60 days.

Not stinky.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I thought it was an extra pretty satori and I wanted you all to see it. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 10, 2012)

:clap: absolutely beautiful Rose. :aok:


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jun 10, 2012)

That is one beautiful lady Rosebud.  

Well Grown.

HomieHogleg


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 13, 2012)

i LOVE growing this strain. THANKS ROSE!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful....
How she smoke?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya know, i can find no reason to smoke anything else during the day. Nothing compares.  (yet)
She is my girl *TC*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I just may have to bite. As much as everyone else is pushin the kush, I gotta say I've read reviews EVERYWHERE round the interwebs regarding how killer of a smoke the Satori is supposed to be...

good stuff Rose

eace:,

p.s. How does the Satori taste, can you elaborate on the taste profile as well as effective duration? I'd greatly appreciate it, at least...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

The taste, and i am not good at this, is a little minty w/ maybe some spice like pepper.  I just tasted it again and now I am really stoned, but it is a nice taste. nothing fruity or amazing, but good.

I think I have a high tolerance because I smoke so much but I hit it every couple of hours or so, the vape is always on and I take about 2-3 hits and I am off to do stuff. I will try to pay better attention to duration *7g*

I know i sound like i work for Mandala, and I wish i did, but the genetics of this plant is unbelievable. Look at Ston-loc's grow and he is a newbie of sorts I think. They are big and healthy plants that sneer at heat, and thrips. They need lots of water though. They are thirsty girls.
I hope I will always have satori in my grows and in my jars.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

ty so much for your description, works for me...:cool2:

eace:

7ge


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice pic and description rose. I've run her a few times and darn near cry that she isn't in my tent any more. I had 2 different phenos that I lost in the fire. Best day smoke for me too. 

I've got some more of these beans and also some of bodhi's starchild, which is satori x snow lotus I think. Hope I can pop these soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

Those sound interesting...I would be so hesitant to cross satori with anything for fear of in not being as good. 

I hope you can pop your satori seeds soon too TKR..Good to see you.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 9, 2012)

you should see how mine came out a while back i did a strain report on it too. goo dlooking stuff and IDK about no smell mine was funky as a fresh turd in the sun!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 9, 2012)

OK - I'm sold.  This will be in my next order for sure. 
With such strong supporters and gorgeous pictures how can I resist


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Got me excited. I  ordered some satori seeds last week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2012)

It is absolutely my favorite strain for daytime.  I, like Rosebud, do not smoke anything else during the day (unless I run out--an abhorrent situation in my mind).  I think you are going to like it too.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Easy. I do love my satori. In fact I am going to pop a couple of seeds soon. I don't want to ever be without.

I am glad yours tasted so well. Mine tastes fine too just not extraordinary fruity or anything. And compared to my other grows not real stinky either.
It is a great plant, as you know. Thanks for your post.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow Rose  shes a beauty...  :48:  Is everyone on the Satori wagon?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got 2 or 3 flowering now (lost the ID tag on 1 plant while in veg).  I've had both fruity and spicy smelling phenos and more earthy smelling phenos.  I love them all.  I was trying to remember how long I have been growing Satori--I'm thinking 5 years or maybe longer.  It is one of those strains I hate to run out of.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*JAAM-* the koolaid is over there, next to the brownies. Yummy.

I can't wait to check this one out after all the rave reviews.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Wow Rose  shes a beauty...  :48:  Is everyone on the Satori wagon?



So nice to see you back JAAM.  Yes everyone is on the satori bandwagon and it is all THG's fault.  I am so thankful I tried it. I smoke it daily in the morning. Thanks for the compliment, she was an extra pretty one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2012)

i got some satori f2 from a buddy.  still have them


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 12, 2012)

Growing three outdoors as I type. About a month? to go


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 12, 2012)

That is an extra nice Satori, Rosy. I am  (what is jealous an envious at the same time) I just hope I see something like that in my tent in a few months. She's a beaut...

Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Look at Ston-loc's grow and he is a newbie of sorts I think. They are big and healthy plants that sneer at heat, and thrips. They need lots of water though. They are thirsty girls.
> I hope I will always have satori in my grows and in my jars.


Pulled up your old thread to see pics of yours and seen this post for the first time. Thanks Rose. Yeah, this is my second grow, outdoors and they are great. Strain seems pretty solid as far as TONS OF WATERING! All four from seed are about the same. Phenotype wise, some are stronger than others against PM though. Hoping to last a few more weeks. To the left :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

gonna get me some . . . bumped Da Purps off my list !! :joint:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

You won't be sorry if Dan, if you like an up speedy high.
Glad the cops left you alone last night, must have been scary.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Satori at harvest:
> 
> View attachment 187912


 

Hiyas Rose :ciao: that Satori looks stellar :cool2:  Im hopping on the Satori band wagon for sure, and yes thanks to THG and all you MPers that have grown Satori/Mandala strains out.. MAHALO NUI LOA for sharing..  i cant wait to see the Satori/BTB/ Mandala genes get tasted around these parts from all the smoke reports i read on Satori has lead me to belive that Satori and Mandala gene will blow up here.

  greenest mojo to you Rose..Alohaaaaaaa


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone buy direct from Mandala?  I know they only open the store for a small time each year.  
Any advantages?  Price?  Shipping method?
I'm not in a rush to get my Satori- (have more than I can handle at the moment) simply planning for a tasty future.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh Squidy, thanks for that.

Mandala Satori seeds seem to  jump up outta the dirt  bigger then others and are ready to go. Big and buxom beauties. 

I have one coming up as I type.  yay.  I have some BTB seeds that I haven't popped yet. The miracle of the seed!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think they are selling directly now *Tasty*, I got mine from attitude and maybe the single seed centre.  I haven't seen a lot of genetics compared to lots of people but I can say mandala is the best i have seen so far. Fun stuff. Good it is in your future.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't think they are selling directly now *Tasty*, I got mine from attitude and maybe the single seed centre.  I haven't seen a lot of genetics compared to lots of people but I can say mandala is the best i have seen so far. Fun stuff. Good it is in your future.


Rose
Yeah- they aren't selling now.  But website led me to believe that they do on occassion sell direct.  Maybe someone else knows.

Futures so bright... I gotta wear shades


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2012)

They used to be open almost all the time and I always bought seeds directly from them.  I figured that they were probably fresher.  Now it is rare that they are open when I want to buy seeds, so I go with Attitude, like Rose.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Has you guys ever done a Satori group grow?  
I know there was the east coast/west coast grow that included some Satori.
  It would be fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

I just popped satori seeds and they are coming up. I am ready for a group grow tasty!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

I also just popped some seeds.  I have some Satori, Beyond the Brain, and Ganesh that have just popped their little heads out of the Rapid Rooters.  It sounds as if us girls are ready.  I know Hemper has some Satori going....anyone else?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

i got one at 7 weeks 12/12 today.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

That is a really pretty girl dman. Mine are not usually that nice and green at 7 weeks.

Here is mine this morning.​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful Dman.  I have a couple between 5 and 6 weeks.  They don't look that nice either.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 30, 2012)

Satori is such a hearty, nice growing strain. Very nice dman. I hope mine produce as well. Mine are three weeks old in vedge and are looking very nice as well. I sure hope one of them is a lady 

Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2012)

Look great Dman. And Rose those look cute. hehe. Seems like just yesterday I popped the seeds and was hoping for success. I think the yellowing or lack of is just on our feeding schedules. Pretty sure my OD ones are around week 7 or 8 and haven't yellowed off much at all.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, WOW Ston that is an amazing plant and such a small bucket, very very nice!!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a 33gallon tote! Hahaha. And thanks Dude


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

i guess the plant just makes it look small lol, i can tell now, but at first it looked like a big mop bucket, but then again i am high, very very nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

Ston-loc, that is an amazing plant.  Boy there is nothing like the good old sun--you have a real beauty there.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll have to wait for the next round.  Don't even have Satori seeds yet.  
A girlie grow sounds perfect.  I do believe we are still outnumbered as growers, but hopefully are catching up.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

We are glad you are here for that very reason..and cause your nice.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

Right back at you!

I know my enjoyment of growing this round is 100X better because of MP.  Not only great advice but wonderful like minded people.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is my Satori today at 68 days, shes going 75 and coming down next Saturday, cant wait to try her.

She hasnt had N since week 2??? she sure is green still.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is beautiful. Yes it is still very green. They don't like the nutes so much huh. Yours looks very heavy. I hope you love it as much as some of us do. Really is nice, dman.


----------



## Irish (Oct 20, 2012)

nice plants everyone...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Im really Happy with this Satori, im so glad i have 3 clones off of her that are a foot tall and going to flower soon. i have never smoked Satori yet but it was a pleasure to grow her.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2012)

That looks like the girl right there. Wow, beautiful...i hope you enjoy her as much as I do. Great job dman.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking great dman...I guess I will need to show some restraint when feeding them. I am a heavy feeder.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, Rose and HL, I didnt really hold back the nutes, she got fed the same as all the others,  i would call it slightly stronger than suggest. i have no idea why she stayed so green though, I only gave flower nutes for the last 9 weeks.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rose and HL, I didnt really hold back the nutes, she got fed the same as all the others,  i would call it slightly stronger than suggest. i have no idea why she stayed so green though, I only gave flower nutes for the last 9 weeks.




Thanks for the heads up. I don't mind keeping them green the whole way. My bud still smokes great and tastes good.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to the satori lovers group ***.

 I have been out of Satori for a while and my new harvest will be in a couple of weeks. Can't wait. Glad you found the satori in your life too.

Again, welcome to MP


----------

